# Walter Adkins



## angelus40 (Aug 13, 2005)

walter i was told by other people to make a bet with you that there's bass
in the ohio river let me know if you wanna make a bet... they told me you'd lose the bet


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

I bet he could get at least 3 fish ohio smallies given an all nite wade in the middle of nowhere


----------



## angelus40 (Aug 13, 2005)

he said there was no bass in the ohio river


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

it was a joke which I'm sure you know. I've seen pics of some real big hybrid striped bass. Both from a boat and below a dam.


----------



## angelus40 (Aug 13, 2005)

i know... wonder when their tounrnaments are


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

Walter's the dude with 15 or more inland fish ohio smallies under his belt this year so far!


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

I have seen Walter pull fish from outta his.....well lets just say the man can fish!!!


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

I've heard wading expedition stories about him from those who went with him. No doubt he knows his *#&@. I'm gonna bust out my hula popper bc of him.


----------

